# New York City Meetup REVIVAL



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

Lets give it one last try, the last New York City Meetup thread died so I started a new one. The weather now is perfect for a meetup so lets do it.

Heres what I propose,

*Saturday April 19th at 1pm, Bryant Park by the fountain *

I'll figure out exactly what we'll do when the date nears, but if you have any ideas please post them here.

I'm gonna message all the interested people from the original thread to try and get us all back together. If I accidently didn't message someone from the original thread please don't take it as an insult and please post here letting us know that you would like to attend too.

If we don't get 4 or more people I'm not gonna do it.

*So it looks like we have

NotThisAgain 
goldfinger 
Opie 
waddiwaski 
beatlegeuce 
WhatsThePoint

And maybe for

jordana 
BeNice 
onlylordknows 
TimidTalker

so far ... come on theres gotta be more I messaged like 15 people lol*

*Once again if anyone has problems with the date, place etc or ideas what exactly were goin to do post them here*


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I can't really afford to come up yet. Well, technically I can, but I'm kind of saving my money. I will bring it up to my friend who is in Bloomfield. She doesn't post here but has SA. We were talking about meeting in NY eventually.


----------



## goldfinger (Jan 14, 2008)

I can understand why people would express initial interest only to whimsically change their minds. I see it in other gathering threads in other cities. It's a common SA phenomenon.

But come on people, I think this would be great! We're all in the same boat! 

Anyways, that's two so far again. Maybe if we get one more person, then we can go ahead and meet, and if anyone else wants to join, then by all means come!


----------



## jordana (Jun 17, 2007)

I would def meet up but I can't on that day its mine and my bf's anniversary.. can we make it for the following weekend??


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

Yea I don't mind what about you Goldfinger since you already agreed on the original date


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah the following weekend could be good, the 19th.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Like I said, it's an issue of money for me for the most part. Plus, I don't really like going up into the city. I'd meet in Penn Station with somebody coming from NJ. It looks like Bryant Park isn't too far of a walk.


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

yea I'm trying to figure out what we could do as a group that would be really cheap lol. Opie is from New Jersey maybe you guys could meet up at Penn Station, so is Jordana.


----------



## jordana (Jun 17, 2007)

yeah I could meet at Penn station then walk to bryant park.. however Port Authority is a closer walk to bryan t park than penn station is.. I think. its like a 10 min walk from Port Authority to bryant park. Penn station is at 34th so its a little longer.


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

Well usually when I travel I take the bus to the PA. Which is on 8th and 41st. Penn Station/MSG is on 8th also, further down. Bryant Park is on 42nd. I didn't even realize how close it was, I probably passed by it a couple times. :lol It's close to Times Square, so maybe a good spot to meetup would be in front the the Armed Forces recruiting station. If you are driving to NYC, yeah it would cost, $8 and plus parking. The bus for me is like $4 each way. No biggie. And walking shouldn't be a problem, thats how most people travel in NYC. :b


----------



## beatlegeuce (Jun 28, 2007)

delete


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

It is cheaper to take the bus. I might do that instead if I actually go. Don't count on it, though.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Ah, never mind. It's not. It's more expensive. 14.40 for a one-way. Ouch. The train to Penn is about 20 for a round-trip.


----------



## eyesonmywall (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey. I'd be really interested in meeting up. I dunno if I'd be able to afford the trip right now though. Unemployed. But it's still a possibility. Since there are so many of us from New Jersey on here is there any chance of a meet up in NJ in the near future??


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

hey, well, since my best bud Sarah is going im definitely interested as well! kinda a long drive to NYC from where im at but i dont really mind. not 100% sure ill be able to go, but i should know by this weekend. definitely want to go though if i can !


----------



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

yeah, put me down as a maybe... when will there be a confirmation?


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

a couple of days before the meet up I'll message everyone to confirm whos definetly goin


----------



## goldfinger (Jan 14, 2008)

Great! 

Looks like we have a solid four with some more possibilities. The more the better everyone... :banana


----------



## jordana (Jun 17, 2007)

im too lazy to read the posts.. is it still planned for next weekend? If so I might not be able to to go b/c of Passover.. :\


----------



## goldfinger (Jan 14, 2008)

Uughhh, that sucks.

We rescheduled for April 19. Passover begins that day? Maybe Friday, the 18th, would be better?


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

Fridays I can't i have classes all day long till late in the evening, we can always move to the next saturday if nobody minds. I don't see too many options most people won't be able to make it during the week, it probably gonna have to be the following weekend. I'm not sure yet though, I'll let you guys know.

EDIT: For now I dont want to reschedule, mostly due to the fact that we already did once and I have a feeling people are gonna lose interest and this thing is gonna die again, but if anyone has a problem with that weekend because of passover, please post it and we will reschedule.


----------



## waddiwaski (Sep 6, 2007)

Im kind of nervous because I'm still sort of new to the boards, but I think that this could be really fun. If I can make it I would like to go too!!
how does it work? Do we all wear the same color shoes or just huddle around an SA banner? ?


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey waddiwaski where do you live? nyc? I pretty much have an idea of everyones age how old are you? yea there more people the better. if u could come that would be great. Don't worry about being new to the boards I have less posts than you, ok its my third screen name lol but all the people that said they would come so far I know them as well as you know them. From their post they seem pretty cool and it would be great if we could all meet, we all have the same problem so you dont have to worry. hey you might make a couple of new friends or make a small step in overcoming social anxiety by meeting a bunch of new people you don't know in the middle of nyc.


----------



## beatlegeuce (Jun 28, 2007)

delete


----------



## waddiwaski (Sep 6, 2007)

I live a little upstate of NYC, not far at all, def. close enough to be able to make it no problem. I'm 20 and I'm a sophmore in college right now. I think it would be fun and a good opportunity to get to know some new people living in the city. I guess count me in!! Any ideas as to what we might be doing?


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

double post


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

Great looks like we have two more people

Hey beatlegeuce is your friend WhatsThePoint coming too? Judging from the post he made he seemed excited that you were going.

What do a bunch of people with social anxiety do, that is the question lol. 

Well first we will meet, most likely Bryant Park or somewhere near by. I'll send everyone my cell phone number like a day or two before, just in case someone is running late, lost or not coming they can call or text (if theye to anxious to call, which I understand) me so we don't waste time waiting for them or I can give them directions. 

After we all find each other I think we should all go and get something to eat and get to know each other. Now here's where you guys need to help me out

Where would you feel most comfortable, and how much are you willing to spend.

There's many options on where we can go to eat. It could be something as simple and cheap as a foodcourt at a mall near by, an Applebee's in Times Square which you would spend a little more, or the Hard Rock Cafe in Times Square. Personally I have never been to the Hard Rock Cafe but im pretty sure its going to be the most expensive of the three lol and anxiety provoking. 

After that there's a bunch of places to see and things to do...I was hoping you guys could give me some feedback on what you would want to do. It could be as simple as walking around and sightseeing if its a nice day. 

Anyway, post your opinions on where to eat and what to do. 

Also can everyone suscribe to this thread

ALSO ITS STILL ON FOR THE 19TH


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I can't afford to do s--t, really. Heck, I don't even have a cell phone. I was thinking, if it's not too far and doesn't make things too complicated, going to the botanical garden. I'm not even sure if I'm going, though. It was just a thought. I might go with my friend another time, anyway.


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

beatlegeuce said:


> DO NOT reschedule please. I am deffinally going to come.


I second that! No more waffling! :afr Some people may not be able to make it because of other obligations. But if our meet goes well, I see no reason why it won't. Then its highly likely we would have another one down the road.

One week from today we will hold the 1st ever SAS NYC meet! :time :clap


----------



## goldfinger (Jan 14, 2008)

I agree with keeping it on the 19th. :yes 

I can eat at any of those places NotThisAgain. And if it's a nice day like you said, then we could travel around. 

I'm not sure what other people's ideas are or what their budget is though...so let's get some feedback! I'm up for anything...just want to meet finally.


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

Sigh. At this point it doesn't seem like I'll be able to go. It's a bit complicated of a situation so I'm not gonna get into it. :sigh


----------



## beatlegeuce (Jun 28, 2007)

delete


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

If Bryant Park is the meeting place, where exactly would be the spot? I think there is a statue there. Or Times Square could be another meeting spot, one idea I had was by the Armed Forces recruiting station. Or in front of the police station? Actually both buildings are right near each other.


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

Opie said:


> If Bryant Park is the meeting place, where exactly would be the spot? I think there is a statue there. Or Times Square could be another meeting spot, one idea I had was by the Armed Forces recruiting station. Or in front of the police station? Actually both buildings are right near each other.


Well I was thinking Bryant Park by the fountain










Mostly because theres plenty of places to just sit relax and wait for other cuz not everyone will come at the same time. This places is only like a block or two from where you suggested except I think its a little better since your not standing in the middle of a very crowded times square waiting for who knows how long.


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

Don't take me off the list yet, theres still a decent chance ill be able to go, we'll see


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

ok lol a maybe then, but gonna need a definite answer by the end of the week


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

Actually the fountain is a great idea. I was at the park today! And saw the fountain and thought it was a good spot.


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

Opie said:


> Actually the fountain is a great idea. I was at the park today! And saw the fountain and thought it was a good spot.


Hey great, do you know of any good places to eat around there, I was orginaly thinking something like Fridays or applebees but I heard they really suck in times square due to all the turists, and are expensive. I'm leaning towards Hard Rock Cafe but I don't know yet, or maybe some local pizza place, I really dont know. Maybe I'll drop by times square before saturday if I have time, or maybe when we all meet we'll just pick something.


----------



## waddiwaski (Sep 6, 2007)

sounds good, anywhere we decide on eating I'm sure I'll be fine. I'm lactose intolerant, though, so I couldn't do like a strict pizza place, probably, but I'm good at customizing the menu to fit, so no sweat. I think wherever we go there'll be plenty of things to do..we could always just sightsee if its nice out like you said. I'll think about fun things that are group friendly.. We could also catch a movie in Times Square?


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

NotThisAgain said:


> Opie said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the fountain is a great idea. I was at the park today! And saw the fountain and thought it was a good spot.
> ...


There is a starbucks right across the park. And in the park they sell food & drink also. So we can grab a bite there, maybe later on in the day have dinner at a restaurant.


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

Yea good idea, grab a quick bite in the park whoever wants to, then we'll probably find some good place to eat later in the day.


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

alright, unless something unexpected happens i should be able to make it!


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

Great looks that we now have 6 people !! and its 5 days till the first ever NYC SA MEETUP!!

*Is everyone fine with the time, 1pm or should we make it earlier like 11 or 12?*


----------



## beatlegeuce (Jun 28, 2007)

delete


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

Well I'll probably be there early before everyone, and i'll have this giant "social anxiety meetup" sign ...j/k ...i'll probably send out my phone number to people who are going so when you get there you can call me and the guy picking up his phone next to the fountain is me lol..we could also post what we're gonna wear friday night....its gonna be crowded but its not gonna be too bad theres places to sit there and stuff... i don't think its gonna be a problem


----------



## goldfinger (Jan 14, 2008)

A big social anxiety sign...now we know where to meet! :lol 

I'll probably be there between 12:30 and 1.


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

nerdz from tha intarnetz with social anxiety ovar hurr


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

It really wasn't that crowded when I was there. Plenty of chairs and some tables available. There are a lot of places to sit there. I probably will be there early as well...


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

Yea I have a feeling everyone will be there early... Most people try not to be the first at the "party", for us SAers no one wants to be the last person to arrive when everyones there already in a group waiting lol.


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

2 Days Left!!! This would be a good time for people on the maybe list to decide if theyre coming or not. So

jordana 
BeNice 
onlylordknows 
TimidTalker

let us know.
*
Also is everyone else still coming*


----------



## beatlegeuce (Jun 28, 2007)

Yep i am!!


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

yarr i be a comin


----------



## goldfinger (Jan 14, 2008)

Still coming!


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

I'll be there, barring some unforeseen cataclysmic event.


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

Just an FYI for anyone coming, it shouldnt really affect us but but it might take a littlt longer to get to Bryant Park for every one, due to the massive amount of people going to see the pope. Its' gonna be about 10 blocks from where we're gonna be. It shouldn't be too bad, just give yourself some extra time.

" On Saturday April 19th, 2008 the Holy Father will be travelling up 5th Avenue from the area of St. Patrick's Cathedral to 72nd Street in the popemobile at 1:15 PM. "

*Couple more things
- I'll send my cell number to everyone whos goin later today
- If you want you can send me your cell phone number
- If your running late, not coming cuz something came up, call or text me, you can even post here, and I'll be able to check it when im in the park
- If you want you can post here what your gonna wear tomorrow so people are easier to recognize
I think thats it for now just check the boards later tonight 
*


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

Hmm...I wonder if anyone would want to go see the Pope? Kinda a once in a lifetime opportunity. But you would have to go really early to get a good spot on 5th ave. Because I'm sure hundreds of thousands will travel to see him. But maybe its its not worth the hassle.


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

well u would only see him for a few seconds as he drives by so I dont think its worth it, and personally i dont see what's so exciting about seeing the pope


----------



## beatlegeuce (Jun 28, 2007)

No i dont want to see the freakin pope, you can go alone haha


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

I want to kiss his feet while wearing this shirt hahahah!
http://www.bustedtees.com/myotherhatisalsoretarded


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I probably won't go.


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

Here we go, 1pm Bryant Park tomorrow by the fountain, you guys got my numbr in your PM box. If your running late, not coming or if your at the park and not sure where we are call me and you'll see me pick up...you can also leave a message in the thread, I will be able to check the site while im at the park. 

I'll probably get there before 12:30 and hang out by the fountain. I'll probably be wearing jeans, black foxracing tshirt, sunglasses, playing on my phone listening to music


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

take pictures!


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

So who is going? me, beetlegeuce, notthisgain, whatsthepoint, goldfinger?...


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

yep seems like it..still 5 people is pretty good


----------



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

I wont be able to make it
let us know how it went


----------



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow, it was great. Everyone was nervous until we had a few drinks and then beetlegeuce started dancing on a table and whatsthepoint started doing the bunnyhop around the room. lol


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I stayed at home and got drunk. Surprising. I could have afforded it... barely. I could have come, though.


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

tednugent2007 said:


> Wow, it was great. Everyone was nervous until we had a few drinks and then beetlegeuce started dancing on a table and whatsthepoint started doing the bunnyhop around the room. lol


Don't recall a tednugent2007 at the meet. :wtf


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

BeNice said:


> I stayed at home and got drunk. Surprising. I could have afforded it... barely. I could have come, though.


Well I'm confident we can get another meet sometime in the future again. Maybe those still on the fence can hop on over! :banana


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

tednugent2007 said:


> Wow, it was great. Everyone was nervous until we had a few drinks and then beetlegeuce started dancing on a table and whatsthepoint started doing the bunnyhop around the room. lol


hahaha, what the hell?!

well, it was fun, im glad i went. too much walking though, we need better plans for things to do next time. /passes out


----------



## goldfinger (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm drunk right now...ughhh


----------



## beatlegeuce (Jun 28, 2007)

delete


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

Yea it was a little unplanned but I still enjoyed the day, and I hope to see most of you again. oh and beatlegeuce check ur pm


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

Well NotThisAgain seemed to know the city well. And I guess also since he was initiating a lot of the conversation and talking. Almost seemed liked you didn't have SA. LoL! I had a good time and hope to do it again.


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks, I have SA but in certain situations, I'm use to the city so maybe thats what made it seem like I don't have it. btw sorry about all the walking but thats the best way to get around the city, lol I dont think it was too bad. I hope you guys took the train back uptown an didn't walk lol...next meeting I hope we could go to a bar or something and just hang out


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

I didn't think the walking was too bad, just lack of things to do since we didn't have anything planned out really... and it's kinda hard to get to know eachother when we're just walking around all over the place. Though it's hard for me either way since I feel much more awkward in groups... :sigh... I sympathize with silly Sarah wearing sandles and getting blisters from all the walking though! lol


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

Wondering if there is any interest for another meet? I'm up for it.


----------



## eyesonmywall (Aug 24, 2007)

I missed the first meet up, but I'd def be interested in going if another was planned. I actually have money now (tax return!) so I'd be able to go. Any plans?


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I really am too cheap. If you guys wanted to come to someplace on the Jersey shore I might meet up. Red Bank? Point Pleasant?


----------



## littlesongbird (Jan 20, 2008)

*---*

---


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

littlesongbird said:


> Hey! I am from Philadelphia, PA and I was just thinking I'd love to go on a trip to New York or the shore or somewhere. I think that would be fun. I recently took the bus to see a friend in Central PA and I really enjoyed it. It's fun to get out and about and see new places. And it would be neat to do it with others if anyone is interested.


Of course I'm in for another meet. Not sure if the people from the first meet will want/able to attend the next meet. So we may have new people at the next meet. Hmm....maybe Memorial Day weekend? :idea


----------



## beatlegeuce (Jun 28, 2007)

I would so be in for another meet. I just dont want to be the dead weight if you all decide to go bar hopping. which seems like what everyone wanted to do and pretty much made me feel like ****, lol. If thats it plez let me know and i wont come. Actually surpized i want to go to another one guess i had fun even if no one else did. Oh yeah and meeting at the shore would be so awesome!!


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

I'd definitely be up for another meet. Going to the shore sounds like a good idea!~


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

How about going to six flags in nj, what do pplz think?


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

No Great Adventure for me. Too expensive and I'm not even sure if the buses go there from here yet.


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

Alright so lets plan a meet up at the shore some time then?! Someone needs to take charge of this though omgz!


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

You guys can do whatever you want. I'll probably flake out on whatever meeting you have, anyway.


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

whens the next meet up??? i wanna go!!


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Wha? You mean there are others interested?! Lol


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

lol i didn't know there was another new york meetup group!!! why isn't there just one ?


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Actually, this thread was here before I started mine....now that I think about it, I probably should have used this thread, lol!


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

lol...yea there are more ppl in it . . .so how did u mistake timidtalker for intimate talker?? that was tooooo coincidental.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

rockst4r said:


> lol...yea there are more ppl in it . . .so how did u mistake timidtalker for intimate talker?? that was tooooo coincidental.


I asked her, "from what forum are you from?" and I heard her responding, "intimate talker." She must have misheard me asking for her username.


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

hmmm, so poor thing came all the way there for nothing...well atleast we know she came and that she may come to the next one and there can be more than two of us...


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

rockst4r said:


> hmmm, so poor thing came all the way there for nothing...well atleast we know she came and that she may come to the next one and there can be more than two of us...


Yeah, I asked her if she would like to attend event with the shyness and social anxiety meetup group for Sunday. Don't know if she rsvp yet.


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

DepecheEyes said:


> Yeah, I asked her if she would like to attend event with the shyness and social anxiety meetup group for Sunday. Don't know if she rsvp yet.


oh yea, everyone here should attend. ;] im not nervous - more excited cuz im bored to death of not having any fun ;( but i'll probably be nervous they day before and maybe even more walking towards the group  lol.


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

HELlLOOOOOOOO everyone!! are we going to have a meetup aleady????


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

It ain't happening girl, it ain't happening. :no


----------

